# Generator



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just wondering if this generator can be used with a Honda parallel kit and Honda eu2000i. Saw this at Costco for $599. Any thoughts would be helpful.










Thank you


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps you can contact a local Honda reseller and ask them..???


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Interesting. I don't know if I'd take a chance blowing out my Honda EU2000i and companion. It does look like a great deal. Please let us know if you end up getting one or two.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

GodFather2u said:


> Interesting. I don't know if I'd take a chance blowing out my Honda EU2000i and companion. It does look like a great deal. Please let us know if you end up getting one or two.


You're probably right and we most likely will stick with Honda since we already have one. Thanks


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

You can get another Honda for a few hundred bucks more, I think I would go that route rather than taking the risk. If you didn't already have a Honda, then I might be tempted to try this out.

DAN


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Oregon Camper is probably right, a good distributor could probably tell you for sure. I would guess it won't work (at least not well or for long). To sync generators several things have to match up (voltage, frequency, phase angles, and how they manage load and change of load). I would bet each manufacturer is going to have their own "formula" of their inverter control system and power management, if for no other reason than engineering preferences and patent laws. I don't think I'd try it with mine. Based on Murphys law, I would bet your $1000 Honda burns down to protect your $599 Chinese knock off.... If you do try it, let us know...


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

No. It is not like the Honda. You can not parallel them. I have one and I will say for topping off batteries and general use, it is great. It is quiet, light, and efficient on fuel. The gen will not run the microwave if it is hooked to the shore power with all breakers on. I put a hard start on the ac and it still will not start the compressor. Choose wisely! If you are looking to run the TT with full power, you will come up short and not be able to expand. You can buy a Honda for twice as much but IMO you will 1. Get better power for size and 2. Be able to parallel the two later. That will cost more money but if you have batteries with a power inverter, the Smarter tools may work for you in charging the batteries only when you need and for a lot less out of the pocket. Good luck.


----------

